# IronSoul's DMZ 3.0 log by IML



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey all, will be starting my super DMZ 3.0 by Iron mag labs log soon. I am going to run the DMZ at two caps a day in split doses for a 4 week kickstart. Would probably run it higher if I had another bottle. Chez and IML were kind enough to send me a bottle to log so I will be doing so. Possibly starting today. 

Goals for the cycle are a recomp. I will be running test C alongside the DMZ but it will just be kickin in around the end of the DMZ. Considering hopping on the tren train during this cycle as well. The focus of the log will be on the DMZ though. 

I will be updating as soon as I start. I just wanna give a thanks to chez and IML for the opportunity!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 17, 2014)

stick to test and the dmz.

Id play with tren on another go around. Seems fair for the testing. If youve not done tren before then you wont know whats your bodies reaction to all of the compounds.  Dont get me wrong...I like shrimp gumbo, but I also enjoy coconut shrimp itself


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> stick to test and the dmz.
> 
> Id play with tren on another go around. Seems fair for the testing. If youve not done tren before then you wont know whats your bodies reaction to all of the compounds.  Dont get me wrong...I like shrimp gumbo, but I also enjoy coconut shrimp itself



That's most likely what I'm going to do. Just run the tren in another cycle. You know how it is when you have it looking you in the eye tho lol. Hard to stay away from that shrimp gumbo!! 

Gonna keep it to test and DMZ tho.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2014)

Started this morning with one cap after breakfast. Will keep all posted in the coming days.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

My current stats are below:

5'8
208 pounds
15ish BF 
25 years old 





Here is a current picture of me from last week. So you guys have an idea of where I'm at before hand.


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent bro im in for the ride. Your a monster already so I am excited to see how much more muscle you will pack on in the next few weeks.

Thanks for the log!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 18, 2014)

damn, you're a big boy!!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

chez said:


> Excellent bro im in for the ride. Your a monster already so I am excited to see how much more muscle you will pack on in the next few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for the log!


 thanks brother! And also, thanks for the opportunity. I know a lot of AAS only guys aren't into the PH/DS, I'm hoping this log can help persuade some of them how useful some of the compounds can be, especially ran alongside test. 



Jenner said:


> damn, you're a big boy!!!!



Thanks Jen Jen!


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah I am starting to understand why I didnt get any bites on here when I first threw the opportunity out there. Thanks again for giving it a go. I am sure youll enjoy it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

chez said:


> Yeah I am starting to understand why I didnt get any bites on here when I first threw the opportunity out there. Thanks again for giving it a go. I am sure youll enjoy it.



I think it's a very unique opportunity that you guys are allowing it to be ran with test. Most companies want only their compound ran and nothing else. Which is understandable in most cases. But by allowing it to be ran with test, it opens up doors to potential customers that have kept the door shut. Some of these compounds can play a big part in cycles. I hope my log can show this. 

I'll be updating with my daily workouts.


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

The way I see it, running it with test basically allows you to get the full potential of the oral without worrying about shutdown, libido loss and lethargy. I dont pin bit not because im against the idea it just doesn't fit into my life. When I run orals like sdmz3.0 I always run lots of 4andro and epiandro along with it which is as close I can get in the orals world. Plus pct sucks.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 18, 2014)

PH are only popular with teenagers or guys who can't get the real stuff.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

losieloos said:


> PH are only popular with teenagers or guys who can't get the real stuff.



HA! Has some merit to it, but pretty idiotic thing to say IMO. I don't fall into either of those categories. Sounds like a big ego and a closed mind


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 18, 2014)

IronSoul said:


> HA! Has some merit to it, but pretty idiotic thing to say IMO. I don't fall into either of those categories. Sounds like a big ego and a closed mind



Have you seen loosie? Hes way beyong big ego. Hes hyyyuuuge freak mode.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Have you seen loosie? Hes way beyong big ego. Hes hyyyuuuge freak mode.



I haven't, but I believe it. I don't know him, so maybe I took his post the wrong way. If so, my apologies. 

However, I do think PH/DS have their place an not just for teenagers or guys that can't gear. Although, I think they are a good alternative for those that can't get gear or choose not to use because of their careers/lives and decide to stay on the legal side. 

As for the teenagers, I'm completely against them getting their hands on such compounds. I think one of the biggest problems with the PH/DS market, is how played down they are and marketed to take with OTC pct garbage with tribulus or some whack herbs to keep your gains and restore your HPTA function. They often don't get enough credit, nor are taken as seriously as they should be. I remember when superdrol was on the counters and being sold to kids with some BS test booster like it was nothing. We all know how that went. 

All I'm saying, is they shouldn't be discredited and shouldn't be used by just anyone. However, I understand a lot of guys reasons on not using them and I respect that. But IMO they can make great kickstarts or tail ends and not break the bank for some guys.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2014)

Ironsoul, thanks for posting this

U don't have to explain shit

Good luck


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2014)

Superdrol is a "pro hormone"


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

Superdrol is an active steroid, no conversion needed


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2014)

chez said:


> Superdrol is an active steroid, no conversion needed



Yessir, this is correct.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck on the cycle, interested to see how it goes.

Was always a big fan of SDMZ in the past, although I think I've only run v1.0.


----------



## chez (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats back when it was superdrol and dmz. After the ban they came out with 2.0 and replaced sd with msten. Now 3.0 has added alpha1 turning it into a pretty nice stack. It works very fast. I notice increased pumps, gym aggression and hunger at the end of week 1 at 2 caps per day.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 18, 2014)

chez said:


> Superdrol is an active steroid, no conversion needed



That's not what this is though, it's Dymethazine and two other compounds. Dymethazine is basically 2 superdrol molecules attached together but the results are not as similar as you might think. It's basically a prohormone version of masteron whereas the true methylated steroid version of masteron would be actual superdrol. All of the clones that were around for awhile were simply prohormones (unless you were one of the lucky ones who got the products that had actual superdrol in them!). Dymethazine will put much more size on you than Masteron, but will not increase your sex drive like masteron does. Dbol is methylated Boldenone, and as you know those act very differently so don't expect DMZ and masteron to be similar either. I hope that clears things up a bit for the casual observer who may have questions.

ON to the log... good luck with this man. I had pretty good results on DMZ before. Nothing like dbol, but the gains were a bit drier. Keep this thing updated


----------



## Yaya (Aug 18, 2014)

Anabolic extreme superdrol was insane


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Good luck on the cycle, interested to see how it goes.
> 
> Was always a big fan of SDMZ in the past, although I think I've only run v1.0.



Thanks brother. Will definitely keep you guys posted.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2014)

Get Some said:


> That's not what this is though, it's Dymethazine and two other compounds. Dymethazine is basically 2 superdrol molecules attached together but the results are not as similar as you might think. It's basically a prohormone version of masteron whereas the true methylated steroid version of masteron would be actual superdrol. All of the clones that were around for awhile were simply prohormones (unless you were one of the lucky ones who got the products that had actual superdrol in them!). Dymethazine will put much more size on you than Masteron, but will not increase your sex drive like masteron does. Dbol is methylated Boldenone, and as you know those act very differently so don't expect DMZ and masteron to be similar either. I hope that clears things up a bit for the casual observer who may have questions.
> 
> ON to the log... good luck with this man. I had pretty good results on DMZ before. Nothing like dbol, but the gains were a bit drier. Keep this thing updated



Will do brother, and I apologize if my reference to superdrol mislead my intent. I was just giving an example. I'm aware that this isn't superdrol, but in the case I didn't know, I really appreciate all the info. I've ran the msten that's in it before with test and loved it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2014)

Today is my third day of Super DMZ 3.0 at two caps per day, split doses about 12 hours apart. 


It seems a little early but I already  feel dryer throughout the day and harder. Focus seems improved and not just during my workouts. I feel that my energy levels throughout the day has increased. Being this early, some of this may be a placebo effect, but I'm definitely feeling different. 

Here's my training sessions for today

Dynamic stretches
RC band work

Seated OHP 
Bar x 20
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 6, 5
195 x 3 
205 x 2
135 x 12

DB lateral delt raises
30 x 15, 15, 15
25 x 15

DB anterior delt raises
25 x 15, 15, 15

Bent over cable posterior delt raises
20 x 15, 15, 15

Plate press, overhead
45plate x failure x 3

Front plate raises
45plate x 10, 10, 10

Calf raises on leg press 
3pps x 20, 20, 20
5pps x 20, 15
6pps x 10, 10
3pps x 25

Cable crunches
120 x 25
150 x 20, 20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2014)

Got in a quick arm workout today. Hit some different supersets for bi's and tri's, will post it later. 

Had an incredible pump today. Focus and energy was great!muscles feeling hard and full all the time. Loving it


----------



## chez (Aug 20, 2014)

It does work fast, I thought placebo too first time around but after round 3 I am sure its just very fast. Anyway nice work so far, if you keep this pace and eat like an animal your going to simply explode. :excited:


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2014)

Today was a rest day so I caught up on sleep and and took it easy before work. 

The only negative thing I've had thus far is tightness in my lower back. Hasn't necessarily turned into the horrible pumps yet but has been tight with discomfort. I believe it's from the msten. When I ran msten solo before I had the same issue but it developed into horrible pumps. 

Still feeling great and hard as rock. I love how fast the DMZ got going. Planning a pretty intense session tomorrow so I will post up again then.


----------



## chez (Aug 22, 2014)

You prolly know already but taurine helps me with that lower back feeling


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2014)

chez said:


> You prolly know already but taurine helps me with that lower back feeling



I've went the taurine route before but didn't do much for me bro. Was running about 10grams a day split through the day. Going to do a lot of stretching and foam rolling this go round. It has already done so much for me overall since I've added it in. Thanks for the advice tho bro.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 22, 2014)

Very nice log you have going here bud.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Very nice log you have going here bud.



Thanks brother, I know it's kinda boring right now at the beginning but will get better. Will probably post progress pics about 2 weeks in.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 22, 2014)

Back pumps...might be confused with lower back pumps/pain?  Orals.
Might be your kidneys...drinking lots of water?    Try and keep your urine clear


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by confused with lower back pumps/pain, that's what I was explaining as what's going on. I drink 1.5 gallons a day as of now and for the past 6 months or so. You think I should up it from there? 

Urine has been pretty good in color, but at times has been a little darker. But nothing to raise any red flags. 

I feel my water intake is sufficient but maybe it's not. I use caffeine pre workout and at work, maybe I'll cut back on that to help keep water in. Could possibly be pissing out too much water.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2014)

Didn't have much time today but I wanted to make sure I at least got in a good bench session. 

BB bench 
Bar x a lot
135 x 20
225 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
245 x 4, 4, 4, 3
185 x 7 (completely fatigued by this point) 

DB fly into spoon press
30 x 12, 15, 15

Cable Crunches
150 x 25, 25, 25

Had another great pump today but was still a little tired from work last night.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

Been pretty busy yesterday and today and didn't log my workouts in my journal. But I wanted to update on the DMZ. My appetite has went through the roof and feels like my body is using everything I feed it. I love it! 

I've been a pretty good size guy for a while and before starting this DMZ. But things are really starting to pop. Family, friends, and co workers have already noticed a difference and commenting.

I'm really feeling that these next three weeks are gonna bring on some good results. My nutrition has been pretty conservative with a good refeed/recycle about every 3rd or 4th day. To my surprise, on my stricter days, I still feel great in the gym and not depleted. Everything is going great so far. Will continue to keep all posted. Thanks again Chez!


----------



## chez (Aug 24, 2014)

My pleasure sir. I love seeing people like yourself who actually put that work in and use this product to its full potential. The gym stamina/aggression, pumps, hunger and comments all are awesome. The best part is that you are on test so no PCT required.  I need to start pinning...

Anyway keep hammering away brother!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

chez said:


> My pleasure sir. I love seeing people like yourself who actually put that work in and use this product to its full potential. The gym stamina/aggression, pumps, hunger and comments all are awesome. The best part is that you are on test so no PCT required.  I need to start pinning...
> 
> Anyway keep hammering away brother!!



Thanks brother! No pct after the four weeks is definitely a plus.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2014)

I was really busy yesterday and forgot to take my DMZ. I had to work and then some other family things. So I'm doubling the dose for today, took two caps this morning and will take two later and then drive on with the 2 caps a day as usual. 

Will update later with my workout and my experience with the upped dose. Higher doses have been my sweet spot in the past but with spikes in BP. 

For now, the lower doses seem to bring more progressive gains with little to no adverse sides. 
If things continue like this, I think the DMZ would be great to push to 6 weeks. 

Wanted to include some other supplements I'm taking for awareness:

-L-Arginine: 3-4grams a day
-Caffeine: 400-700mg a day collectively in split doses
-Aegis: 6 caps a day 
------one cap has the following
*85mg tudca
*200mg polyenylphosphatidylcholine
*3mg vitamin B6
*100mg N-Acetyl Cysteine
*100mcg Chromium

Also supplement a whey shake in when can't get food in. 

Was taking 10-15g of creatine daily but stopped when I began DMZ. 

An that's pretty much it. Pretty basic. I try to get everything I can from food


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

Yesterday's workout
Main focus was squats. Really wanted to get a good squat session in. 

Dynamic stretches

Squat 
Bar x 20
135 x 12
205 x 8
235 x 6
275 x 6
Belted sets
315 x 3
325 x 2
345 x 2
355 x 1
365 x 1
225 x 10, 10, 10

Lying leg curls
100 x 12, 12, 8, 8, 8, 8, 
80 x 15

I took 4 caps total yesterday as I mentioned I would in my previous post. Strength and focus in the gym felt phenomenal. I enjoyed the higher dose while it lasted lol. Back to the two caps a day.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 25, 2014)

Would you compare this product to dbol or anadrol?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Would you compare this product to dbol or anadrol?



I haven't ran drol but could compare it to a more progressive, dryer dbol. But take that with a grain of salt, it can't touch dbol. I would compare it more to a halodrol/Tbol. The gains aren't near as fast as dbol, seems that it's steadily moving up. It's definitely something great for recomp purposes or to keep lean while on other compounds and a little cheaper on the pockets.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2014)

Got in a decent back workout today

BB shrugs
135 x 25
225 x 25
315 x 15, 15, 15
225 x 20, 20, 20

Pendlay Rows
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 6, 6
(First time doing these, really liked them)

Wide lat pulls
120 x 15 
150 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated row 
250 x 10, 10, 10

Calf raises on leg press
4pps x 25, 25
6pps x 12, 15, 15
(2 second squeeze)


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 27, 2014)

Dynamic stretches

Flat DB bench
70 x 12
100 x 10, 10
115 x 6, 6
90 x 10, 8

CGBP
135 x 10, 10
185 x 10
205 x 6

Dips
BW x 15, 15, 15

Superset
-Cable flys
30 x 15, 15, 15

-Push-ups 
15, 12, 12

Cable crunches
150 x 25, 25, 25, 25
180 x 15, 15

I've had some bad sinus stuff going on the past few days so I took yesterday off. Feeling better but still a little run down and shitty from my sinuses but I got in a decent workout. 

DMZ is going well, but I feel that it would still be going better at a higher dosage. Have also had an improvement in libido lately, and that's always nice! I'm thinking this is something that I would want to push out to 6 weeks rather than 4. It's still a little early to judge that completely, but I'm still happy with the results thus far. 




Here is a pic update from today


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2014)

Got in some shoulder work today.

Standing OHP
Bar x many
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 0
155 x 6
135 x 10, 10

DB shoulder press
40 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
60 x 10
75 x 6

Anterior delt raise
25 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Pretty basic day. I need to start getting into the gym earlier so I can hit more exercises or at least increase volume.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 3, 2014)

Just wanted to add a little update. 

Yesterday I hit a PR on standing OHP got 210 for a 1RM. Things have been going great in the gym. Dosing one cap about an hour pre workout has really been awesome. 

There has been a few times that I forgot my second dose and tossed it in with the other cap pre workout and wow! Amazing pump, energy, focus, etc. 

Negatives: I have had some bad heartburn lately. Some of it could be from foods in my diet but when I get it naturally it's not near as bad. It's been manageable though. Have also had a couple bad back pump episodes but just stretched and rolled it out. 

All in all things are going well!


----------



## chez (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrats on the PR bro!! Always good news.

Im glad superdmz3.0 is working out smoothly for you man.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 3, 2014)

chez said:


> Congrats on the PR bro!! Always good news.
> 
> Im glad superdmz3.0 is working out smoothly for you man.



Thanks brother, I'm really liking it. Would love to run it again another round sometime at a higher dose. Would be ridiculous.


----------



## chez (Sep 16, 2014)

IronSoul,

Thanks a bunch for the log, I know alot of you dudes are anti-orals but I thank you for giving it a shot and sharing your experience.

Much appreciated brother!!

Chez


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

All dmz gave me heartburn, that's why I couldn't ever really run it more than a month. Congrats on the PR bro.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I have definitely had some bad heartburn the past two weeks as well. Gotta at DMZ has been solid, but would definitely suggest running it higher than 2 caps a day


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow I forgot all about this log, sorry Chez. The DMZ treated me very well though. I leaned up a lot while on it but put on some mass. It was a great compound for a recomp


----------



## chez (Dec 2, 2015)

No problem, I'm so sad to see it gone.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

chez said:


> No problem, I'm so sad to see it gone.



They stopped making it?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> They stopped making it?



Yeah it got knocked out with the last ban


----------

